# Open Invitation



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

If anyone is interested in doing some racing. Or just running some laps & BSing. I have a lot of time open for the next week. If you're anywhere close to Hannibal, MO. Feel free to stop in. 
I have an insulated, heated shed, w/ bright lights AND indoor plumbing - Whoo-hoo! Too bad the house doesn't...
So - come one, come all. 
--fordcowboy


----------

